# Trooping of the colour fall



## Cecile (9 June 2018)

Speedy recovery, he looked very unwell

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/06/09/trooping-colour-lord-guthrie-thrown-horse-cememony/


----------



## Rowreach (9 June 2018)

Hope he is ok.  You've got to wonder at the wisdom of a 79 year old riding a horse and wearing that uniform in this heat though.


----------



## Penny Less (9 June 2018)

I think Trooping the colour is a wonderful spectacle, makes me feel quite emotional! i do wonder what foreign tourists think of all our ceremonies with archaic uniforms etc.  i do hope the rider is OK,with no broken bones,  also no head injury with no hard hat.


----------

